# Our 2 girls outside



## djsmaverick (Jul 20, 2009)

:clap: Ok so we have shown you all our indoor girls but haven't shown ya all our 2 out door. they are grown from seeds that we have had layin around for ages so unfortunatly we don't member what they are.  All we can say is that they are diffenetly different types. Hope you all enjoy. they are beauts. :watchplant: :farm: eace:


----------



## Alistair (Jul 20, 2009)

Those are outrageous! Very nice.


----------



## #5died (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice, very nice, can i have it.hahah


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for shareing with us...what are you feeding those girls..whatever you are doing Keep it up  they are :heart:  it!!!!


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks for shareing with us...what are you feeding those girls..whatever you are doing Keep it up they are :heart: it!!!!


 

:dancing: Not feeding them a thing at all. They are planted straight into the ground and get watered good ol' H2O. Haven't actually thought to give them any food.  Thought they were doin great just how they were. :watchplant: :farm:


----------



## Alistair (Jul 20, 2009)

Djsmaverick, I had a friend who had two outdoor plants, and he did just like you did; he used no fertilizer.  He planted them in the ground and watered them, and that was all.  

Unfortunately, one day a helicopter made three passes over his back yard.  So, between the second and third pass he yanked the biggest plant in hopes that the people in the helicopter couldn't see the smaller one.  The copter never returned and the plant did quite well.


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Alistair but ya see we are a'ok on that aspect. We are both MMJ patients so we are able to have them.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Jul 20, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Djsmaverick, I had a friend who had two outdoor plants, and he did just like you did; he used no fertilizer. He planted them in the ground and watered them, and that was all.
> 
> Unfortunately, one day a helicopter made three passes over his back yard. So, between the second and third pass he yanked the biggest plant in hopes that the people in the helicopter couldn't see the smaller one. The copter never returned and the plant did quite well.


 

I don't understand this post????

What relevence does it have?
What does "No fertilizer" and "watering plants", have to do with Hellis?
You need to lay off the Mississippi Ditch Weed,Bro:hubba:


----------



## Alistair (Jul 21, 2009)

UCanDoIt said:
			
		

> I don't understand this post????
> 
> What relevence does it have?
> What does "No fertilizer" and "watering plants", have to do with Hellis?
> You need to lay off the Mississippi Ditch Weed,Bro:hubba:




The helis are the anecdote.  They make life more interesting.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 21, 2009)

:farm:Mother nature doesn't need any help...   she pulls all the nutes she needs out of the soil.  Very nice looking plants...   It amazes me how much we jump through hoops indoors to get good bud and other than watering there is little that needs to be done to marijuana outdoors for it to flourish.  

Anecdotes do spice up our day to day lives Alistair...   rock on!  Fire up another...

I went downtown the other day.  I couldn't find a parking spot so I circled the block a half dozen times before I finally found a spot.  As I got out of my car a very old black man told me it was a beautiful day and said the measure of a man is how he treats the less fortunate.  He then asked me for a dollar.  It was such a solid setup that I had to oblige.  

Peace!


----------



## 420benny (Jul 21, 2009)

That's a very good line. I bet his success rate is above 75%. You would have to be cold to not feel like giving. Props to him and you for sharing. I would have too.


----------



## Cass (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahaha this is a camp fire story thread. I dig it. And good lawd bro those trees you have out there will strike jealousy in the hearts of the strong!  

I actually had two dual-helis cruize over my pad the other day. Of course my house is directly in the flight pattern of the Airforce but they aren't lookin for anything to my knowledge. But what the heck do I know about their missions anyway~....lol Soon there will be an indoor crop brewing up with the outdoor finishing up!


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 23, 2009)

very nice 2 lb coming soon ...3lb if you feed them a good flowering nute soon !


----------



## IRISH (Jul 23, 2009)

nice bushes djsmav. 

kinda reminds me of lui outdoors.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 23, 2009)

Great looking plants. They certainly look nice and healthy. A good fertilizer will only help them, though. Fox Farms make great products. That's what I recommend. They will really be monsters with regular feedings. Great work so far, though. Keep it up and I'm sure you will be well rewarded. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok so it has been about a week since I posted the last pics, but just took a couple of new pics for ya all to see how they are doin. The one plant is bigger than the fence and the other one is almost to the top. :dancing: The pic of the lonely one, decided to spring up later than the other 2 but is doin fine now. Still not usin any fertilizer on them, just good ol' H2O and sunlight. Not sure when they will start flowerin but will post pics when they do. :clap:  Sure can't wait to try them. Should be great. :bongin:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 26, 2009)

They are beautiful. I will have to find your indoor pics and check them out.


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice lookers so far DJ and they will start to flower near the end of sept ! or when your days hit the 12/12 ..take care !


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 10, 2009)

:watchplant: :dancing:   So sorry that it has been so long for me to show off my girls outside but here they are. Aren't they pretty.:hubba:  My husband is the one in the pic. and he is 5'4" and they are almost as tall as him. MMMMMMMMMMMMMM can't wait to see what develops. :woohoo: The fence behind them is one of those regular moveable dog kennels (to keep out the animals).


----------



## princeofpimpz (Aug 11, 2009)

how long have they been growing when did u palnt them???


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok so here goes the story of our girls outside. They were started from seeds that we had just lying around the house (from some dirt weed from CO.), in late Febuary. Then put in pots when their roots were stable enough. The 2 biggest plants on the right were actually throw aways cause they were not doin well and the one lone one was in the house.  One day my husband threw some water one the 2 larger plants they sprung to life and just wouldn't stop. We had clones to put into our grow room so we decided to plant them in the ground sometime in April and lo' and behold this is what we have now. Don't know what kind any of the 3 plants are goin to be but the little we were told could be Afghani.  :watchplant:   :cool2:


----------



## djsmaverick (Sep 11, 2009)

:clap: Ok so I know it has been awhile since i have posted pics of the girls but here are a few. The one on the right is almost 6'4" (not budding yet) and the shorter one is just about 5' (has been in flower for about 1 week). Can only hope they will be done before the bad weather starts in. HMMMMMMMMM can only wait and see I guess.  :dancing:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy guys! Nice looking ladies. I hate to be the one bearing some not so good news, but that big girl on the right is definitely a sativa. If she hasn't started budding yet, she won't be done before last week of Oct. at the soonest. What is your weather like in early November? I am in the same boat with a Thai SS. She is 9 feet and not a single pistil on her. Hopefully the shorter one will be done before foul weather sets in. Here's some of benny's GREEN MOJO for you two. It can't hurt. Right before Halloween, let's all do the "No Rain" dance?


----------



## djsmaverick (Sep 11, 2009)

HMMMMM lets just say that for the last few years Halloween has almost been rained out for the kids. Sooo all we can do is hope the weather holds out or figure out how to cover them.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 12, 2009)

PVC tubes bent in arches stuck on rebar works. Look at 4u's gj. Weigh down a clear tarp with water filled milk jugs tied to it if you don't have to be stealthy about covering them. It never fails. First real rain of fall happens halloween night.


----------

